# what is Forward/Reverse Rocker Switch



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Geez, I feel like a little kid asking so many questions on here. I can't find a good answer anywhere else but here! Hats off to you all.
Anyhoo, I am comparing cordless drills and on the specs is listed 'Forward/Reverse Rocker Switch'. What is a rocker switch and is it something important to have or not have?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

It's the righty-tighty, lefty-loosy thing, oriented to driving or removing screws. With keyless chucks, it's also the way to tighten/loosen the chuck.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> It's the righty-tighty, lefty-loosy thing, oriented to driving or removing screws. With keyless chucks, it's also the way to tighten/loosen the chuck.


What????

Leda,
Click HERE to see pictures of what a rocker switch looks like. It is simply a switch that when pressed one way the tool will run in a certain direction (screw in) or the other way (screw out). It's just that simple.


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh! Well, I know what that is then. I didn't know the technical term for it. Thanks George.


----------

